# Solar Kit



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone used the Go Power Portable Solar Kits? 70% of my camping is "dry camping" and I need a way to extend my battery life. I am going to upgrade to golf cart batteries in the near future which will help some. I just need a means to top off the batteries without mounting anything on the roof.

http://www.amazon.com/Go-Power-GP-PSK-80-Portable-Controller/dp/B009MIPH36/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1388375780&sr=8-4&keywords=go+power+solar+kit


----------



## wileydog (Apr 19, 2012)

I went with this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-Kit-200W-2pcs-100W-Watts-Solar-Panel-Off-Grid-12-Volt-RV-Boat-/281061525755?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41709288fb

Good quality, came with everything needed. Installed on my 250RS. wired through refrig vent, with wires routed under (in a conduit) the trailer to the batteries. I don't bother using the kill switch anymore.....keeps everything nicely charged!

Installed myself..took maybe a couple of hours as I went slow.

Good luck!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

For better priced panels look at http://www.solarblvd.com

I've bought from them 3 times with great results.
my last purchase was 4, 45w panels with shipping $220.

Good luck.


----------



## Guipo (Jul 17, 2012)

2500Ram said:


> For better priced panels look at http://www.solarblvd.com
> 
> I've bought from them 3 times with great results.
> my last purchase was 4, 45w panels with shipping $220.
> ...


How did you guys install them? Just anywhere on the roof? Or in the beams. How long of screws did you use. Just doing my own soon.


----------

